# 00955 Adaptation Limit Surpassed 2000 Audi A4



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 2000 Audi A4 that the remote fob stopped working the other day. I have two, one remote I replaced the battery and never adapted it and the other has been working fine and stopped the other day. My door locks work properly and lock when I drive and will unlock when the key has been removed. I can also lock and unlock the doors using the trunk lock but it has had a key-less door handle on the drivers door so there is only one external lock in the trunk. My car uses the Control Locking module which I pulled from the car and is dry and there is no corrosion on any of the pins. 

When the remote stopped working I used the latest version of VCDS with my KII-USB cable and found the following code in the Central Locking module. 

00955 - Key 1 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed

I found this thread which suggested re-pairing the remotes. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00955 Key 1 had the battery replaced and does not work and Key 2 is the one I was using and it was logging a 00956 Key 2 code (this is not on the auto-scan). I clear out either code and scan again and they are gone and when I push a button on either and I will get one of the two codes depending on the key I am using. I decide to pair the keys again so I follow the instructions in this thread... http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vw-remote-matching.html

When I go into 35 Central Locking and Adaptation the only channel that is available is 00, channel 01 and 21 shows it is not available. The link above also states that you may have to clear all previous keys so I go into Adaptation and channel 00 and Save and then I am asked if I really want to do this and I click Yes. I go to the measuring blocks and check Channel 003 and the second field shows 0011 which means two keys have been adopted. I thought going into Adaptation and entering channel 00 & save should have cleared this out. 

I hoping I can pair the remotes again using the trunk lock but whenever I try I keep getting the 00955 code or the 00956 code and I am unable to clear the two remotes that are showing in Channel 003.

-----------------------------------------------------------

What I did find interesting is that when I do an auto-scan I get codes for the air bag and radio but if I clear those codes and then check for codes in the individual controller the codes are gone. I checked an earlier scan done with VCDS Version: 16.8.3.1 (x64) and they were not present. The two codes under the engine are there because this car has been swapped to ME7.5 from a 2001 A4 and they always show. 

Sunday,18,December,2016,11:07:33:31877
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.3.1 (x64)
Data version: 20161010 DS267.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


Mileage: 246430km-153124mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4/S4/RS4 B5 (1995 > 2002)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

Mileage: 246430km-153124miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AJQ.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 HR
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 78643 
VCID: 75EF19AF4FBDB3EA9F-513C
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

2 Faults Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-00 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-00 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-EDS.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 A
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10 
Shop #: BB 24334 
VCID: 1C392C0B8CD742A240-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 P
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D56 
Coding: 00040
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 2D5FF1CFE76DBB2A27-2598

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 2002 
Coding: 00304
Shop #: WSC 01449 
VCID: 3A75CA9326231C92B2-513C

1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 930 D
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D09 
Coding: 02344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 275303E7C591917ADD-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump D11 
Coding: 16236
Shop #: WSC 03436 
VCID: 4081B87B40FF4642FC-4EE6

1 Fault Found:
00955 - Key 1 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00101
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 60C158FBE03F2642DC-4B18

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D003 
Coding: 00012
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 65CF49EFFF1D436A2F-515A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00115
Shop #: WSC 01448 
VCID: 244914EBB4A77A62F8-4B00

1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:42)--------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 035 195 A
Component and/or Version: Radio D00
Software Coding: 00115
Work Shop Code: WSC 01448 
VCID: 244914EBB4A77A62F8-4AE6
No fault code found.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 959 655 G
Component and/or Version: Airbag Front+Kopf 2002
Software Coding: 00304
Work Shop Code: WSC 01449 
VCID: 3A75CA9326231C92B2-513C
No fault code found.


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

Details confuse people. 

The problem still exists and VCDS can't remove the old keys from the system.

1) Turn ignition to on without starting the car
2) Lock car through trunk (turn key clockwise twice)
3) Press unlock on remote, markers flash (or press unlock twice depending on the key I am trying to code)
4) Unlock car through trunk lock and then lock car through trunk lock
5) Remove key from lock and test remote function which does nothing
6) Check for codes in Central Locking and either 00955 or 00956 will display depending on the key I am trying to code

Fail.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you check here http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A4_(8D)_Central_Locking


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

GTI's said:


> Did you check here http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A4_(8D)_Central_Locking


Thanks for taking the time to post that, I did not see it so I gave it a try. I have tried the matching part and the turns flash so it sees the keys and leaves the code 00955/00956 but won't match them. I tried the unlock 5 times and waiting 6 seconds as per the start of that page and it does not clear the two remotes that are already in there. Because Key 2 was was working fine and then just stopped I am thinking the central locking controller has some kind of issue. It is dry and works in most ways so there must be an issue with the actual controller.

Thanks for posting, one more thing to check off of the list.


----------



## Batnedas (Jun 26, 2019)

*Hi Bro*

Hi Bro Did you fixed your problem ,cause i am having the same issue ,please help me if you found a solution i will be greatfull ,Cheers !


----------

